# How do you like driving in Mexico?



## lbs_momma

FIRST POST, wootwoot !

I've been driving in Mexico 14 years now, but when I first got here, it really intimidated me.

14 years later, I tell friends that I feel more comfortable driving in Mexico than I do in the United States.

Does anyone else feel the same? 

There are a lot of unwritten laws here that I find work really well (like the obvious California stop, rolling through stop signs). I also notice that drivers take many more precautions in driving defensively, maybe because not many carry insurance and know that they will have to pay out of pocket.

I was rear-ended in Tijuana once and found that the process to handle everything went very well. The guy had U.S. insurance but since it happened on the Tijuana side, I wasn't interested in lying about that so they opted to pay cash. It took a few days but the police made sure the other party followed through and we both got quotes and then went for the more fair price. 

I know there are a thousand horror stories (which I have never experienced) so I'd love to hear some other positive votes of confidence if there are any!

Good news about Mexico is great to come by....


----------



## citlali

I have no problems driving here and I do a lot of driving from dirt road to cuotas to mountain roads to city driving.


----------



## ElPocho

I learned how to drive in Mexico city. 
You break into a cold sweat every day. 
After 35 years of living in the USA, I still had my reflexes, but I did not enjoy it.
In CDMX you kind of have to be in a state of rage to stay with the flow.

Driving in Yucatan (the state) is harder than other parts of Mexico.
They drive so slow.
All the people from other parts of Mexico hate driving in Yucatan, it's not just me. Although I'm adapting.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Still I do not understand why many drivers do not use common sense when in a glorieta. I always enter the glorieta and slide over to the right hand lane lined up with the exit I am taking. Many enter the glorieta stay in the fastest left inside lane and when exiting cross 3 lanes to exit and forcefully make other drivers slam on their brakes to allow them to exit and screw up 2 lanes of traffic when they easily could be in the right hand lane if they just slowed down and merged behind slower vehicles into it when first entering the glorieta.


----------



## lagoloo

The good news: (we all know the bad) coming from CA, I'm used to cutthroat manners from drivers. Here, when you're hoping to make a left turn in heavy traffic on the main road going through town, it's more likely that a Mexican driver will slow down and stop for you than a "******". Makes you think.


----------



## TundraGreen

I like driving on the highways in Mexico better than in the US. There is less traffic, and people are better about "keeping to the right except to pass". The customs are little different however. A truck will put on its left turn blinker to tell you it is safe to pass. Of course, it can also mean the truck is getting ready to turn left. It is usually obvious from context which it is. Many newer two lane roads have very wide shoulders. Traffic is expected to drive half on the shoulder, leaving the middle of the road open for passing. The middle is used for passing by traffic in both directions so you have to pay attention.


----------



## ElPocho

AlanMexicali said:


> Still I do not understand why many drivers do not use common sense when in a glorieta. I always enter the glorieta and slide over to the right hand lane lined up with the exit I am taking. Many enter the glorieta stay in the fastest left inside lane and when exiting cross 3 lanes to exit and forcefully make other drivers slam on their brakes to allow them to exit and screw up 2 lanes of traffic when they easily could be in the right hand lane if they just slowed down and merged behind slower vehicles into it when first entering the glorieta.


Alan, it's really bad here in Merida. Not sure if you are talking about Mérida. It's the biggest complaint about Yuacatecos by Huachas (out of state Mexicans) glorietas.

Its almost as if you have to relearn driving. They have no concept of curves and lanes, its drive a straight line. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho

TundraGreen said:


> I like driving on the highways in Mexico better than in the US. There is less traffic, and people are better about "keeping to the right except to pass". The customs are little different however. A truck will put on its left turn blinker to tell you it is safe to pass. Of course, it can also mean the truck is getting ready to turn left. It is usually obvious from context which it is. Many newer two lane roads have very wide shoulders. Traffic is expected to drive half on the shoulder, leaving the middle of the road open for passing. The middle is used for passing by traffic in both directions so you have to pay attention.


Generally true here, but then about 20% of the people here in Merida don't follow that rule on the two way highway. 

I like the courteous side.

I was surprised how efficient the fast lane was respected in Mexico City. It's no surprise IMHO, the faster drivers are continually educating the slower ones by cutting them off hiking and flashing lights.




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lagoloo

Those shrines by the side of the roads are a "heads up"to drivers. When you see a whole cluster of them....


----------



## citlali

driving in Mexico City is a piece of cake, try Bangkok or large cities in Thailand or Malaysia then you break into a cold sweat, on top of it in Malaysia people drive on th eleft so your reflexes are all wrong..
The Arc de Triumph is Paris does not have lights or lane and 12 big avenues pour into it.. There are lots and lots of places a lot worst than Mexico including Mexico City.


----------



## perropedorro

lagoloo said:


> The good news: (we all know the bad) coming from CA, I'm used to cutthroat manners from drivers. Here, when you're hoping to make a left turn in heavy traffic on the main road going through town, it's more likely that a Mexican driver will slow down and stop for you than a "******". Makes you think.


That's my experience too, driving in L.A. for 30 years, and coming here for vacations during the same period, mostly around GDL. In that period the L.A. traffic has gotten _a little_ worse while Guadalajara traffic has far surpassed it, becoming hellish. There was a study (can't find it) that said Mexico now has 5-7 times as many vehicles on the road since '85, but the road infrastructure has increased only 40%, and it's not well-planned. This summer I often find myself in Tlajomulco, which 20 years ago was a quaint town of 5,000 surrounded by 600 square kms of corn and cows. Now it's Guadalajara's large southern suburb with a population zooming past a half million. Little evidence of planning, traffic infrastructure or otherwise. Tens of thousands of Infonavit houses were built first and all the other stuff was to be worried about later, creating incredible bottlenecks everywhere. I suppose this sort of development is repeated throughout the country. Rules of Mexican traffic? There's only one I know of: _Todo Vale_. At least driving on the open highway is still more sane, even enjoyable depending on where one is going.


----------



## NCas

I'd still prefer the driving in California though I do not miss the insane traffic jams. Here you do have to be more alert all the time, but they let you get away with more here which I do kind of like. The one thing that still gets under my skin is the merging lanes. I don't know what is it about them that makes people treat them like yield stops.


----------



## AlanMexicali

ElPocho said:


> Alan, it's really bad here in Merida. Not sure if you are talking about Mérida. It's the biggest complaint about Yuacatecos by Huachas (out of state Mexicans) glorietas.
> 
> Its almost as if you have to relearn driving. They have no concept of curves and lanes, its drive a straight line.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Not Merida. I am talking about San Luis Potosi and other cities I drive in.


----------



## citlali

Alan it all depends on the golrietas... in Paris as lrge avenues pour in and no lanes are marked you get squeezed to the center no mater if you drive slow or fast you then have to put on your right hand signal and remember that it is priority to the right but if you are in front the one that hits you in the back pays so the idea is to go for it and stay ahead..

I once rode with an American who panicked and we endd up going round and round around the center. I made her stop and called a cop and he came and stopped all the traffic with the help of other cops.. I was so embarassed.. The joke is that many non Parisiens just die of starvation trying to go around that glorieta. In Guadalajara they have light so it is easy.. actually I like the glorietas here they are pretty civilized, I just do like in Paris , stay ahead and try not to be hit in nthe front and it works..
I find Merida very civilized as well.. I think Oaxaca is way ruder and the ingeneer I work with thinks Villahermosa is the worst and he is from Mexico City. Tuxtla Gutierrez is pretty bad too.. Puebla also has very rude drivers.


----------



## ElPocho

citlali said:


> Alan it all depends on the golrietas
> 
> I find Merida very civilized as well.. I think Oaxaca is way ruder and the ingeneer I work with thinks Villahermosa is the worst and he is from Mexico City. Tuxtla Gutierrez is pretty bad too.. Puebla also has very rude drivers.


Citlali
You made me reflect.
I realized that in cdmx, they took out a lot of huge dangerous glorietas. There are eje viales that plow through many of them. 

There was one at division del Norte and Universidad that was huge. 
That was the scariest one. 
After 35 years i did not recognize many areas.







Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lbs_momma

AlanMexicali said:


> Still I do not understand why many drivers do not use common sense when in a glorieta. I always enter the glorieta and slide over to the right hand lane lined up with the exit I am taking. Many enter the glorieta stay in the fastest left inside lane and when exiting cross 3 lanes to exit and forcefully make other drivers slam on their brakes to allow them to exit and screw up 2 lanes of traffic when they easily could be in the right hand lane if they just slowed down and merged behind slower vehicles into it when first entering the glorieta.



I have to agree with you there - it really is just GO or be left standing stuck in the Glorieta. I'm not sure how many times I've been forced to pull a stunt maneuver just to get to the appropriate lane of exit. I've had to learn to be much more aggressive.


----------



## citlali

the funny part is that now wherever it is possible in France gloriettas are being put in, to replace stop signs and red lights and when people use them properly they are very efficient.. In the old days they were scary free for all but now they got people to respect the rules after slamming them with huge fines and permit withdrawals and it is a whole lot more civilized and the death toll is down..


----------



## TundraGreen

lbs_momma said:


> I have to agree with you there - it really is just GO or be left standing stuck in the Glorieta. I'm not sure how many times I've been forced to pull a stunt maneuver just to get to the appropriate lane of exit. I've had to learn to be much more aggressive.


A convenient feature of a glorieta is that if you find yourself in the wrong place to exit it, you can always go around it again. It is a nuisance here where there are lights in the middle of glorietas, but it is a possibility.


----------



## lbs_momma

citlali said:


> the funny part is that now wherever it is possible in France gloriettas are being put in, to replace stop signs and red lights and when people use them properly they are very efficient.. In the old days they were scary free for all but now they got people to respect the rules after slamming them with huge fines and permit withdrawals and it is a whole lot more civilized and the death toll is down..


Heavy fines do motivate people  Here in Tijuana they put stop lights in the glorietta which adds another element of difficulty. I have seen where they work well though in other places. 

I love Tundragreen's point too though that you can always just go around again LOL


----------



## chicois8

Today I loved it, I had to transverse Guadalajara from Tonala to just past Zapopan on 15 which usually takes an hour to an hour and a half...I left 15 min. before the Germany/ Mexico game was to start, the highway was like a ghost town, I make it in 18 min. My theory was correct, the whole city was watching the soccer match giving my my personal best time through town.............


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Today I loved it, I had to transverse Guadalajara from Tonala to just past Zapopan on 15 which usually takes an hour to an hour and a half...I left 15 min. before the Germany/ Mexico game was to start, the highway was like a ghost town, I make it in 18 min. My theory was correct, the whole city was watching the soccer match giving my my personal best time through town.............


Is that around the Perferico or through town on Lazaro Cardenas/Vallarta?


----------



## chicois8

Highway 15------Vallarta..


----------



## perropedorro

chicois8 said:


> Today I loved it, I had to transverse Guadalajara from Tonala to just past Zapopan on 15 which usually takes an hour to an hour and a half...I left 15 min. before the Germany/ Mexico game was to start, the highway was like a ghost town, I make it in 18 min. My theory was correct, the whole city was watching the soccer match giving my my personal best time through town.............


Sure, _El Tri_ playing Germany in the WC would change the traffic pattern considerably. That they actually beat Alemania in a huge upset -- _Heilige Scheiße!_--, may change traffic tomorrow. The current festivities, lasting well into the morning, suggest a lot of people ain't gonna make it to work in a few hours. We usually don't discuss sports here, but Mexico doing unexpectedly well might affect traffic the next three weeks as well as the election of July 1st.


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Highway 15------Vallarta..


My guess is that going around the Periferico would normally be a lot faster even though it is longer.


----------



## Orfin

I drive easy and relaxed all the time but definitley on alert even in small town streets where pedestrians and motor bikes come darting out of nowhere at every turn of the tires. 
Slow cruise in places like that. 

But... My long drive out of Mexico last month, was the roughest i ever had, with close calls two or three times all because of road work and being boxed in by big trucks that allowed no view ahead until i ran right up on the road cone diversions which lined up for barely the length of a hard stopping distance for a car. The road cone line-up is at a terrible safety standard and it seems luck always had me approaching them only when big rig trucks or buses had me boxed in without out a view ahead of me ,and then they suddenly veer out at the last second, leaving me with a split second decision that is further squeezed by huge vehicles in my diversion options. 
So a hard stop is all i have left and hope that the driver behind me has brakes enough to handle my hard stop.

I try always to drive and walk the streets like the other drivers cannot afford brake jobs, and that way i never test their ability to stop for my right-of-way. No guarantee that they can afford the brakes to stop even if they whole heartedly want to stop. I wait or speed up out of the way of oncoming traffic and never count on them stopping to accomodate my pace in life.

Other than that, it is rather easy. Got stopped for speeding also and asked the officer how to go about settling the ticket amd he just said he will forget about it that it is too much trouble. Probably also trouble being sure i understood him, going by the sound of me when i spoke spanish. 

I made it and learned another set of precautions to take while driving in Mexico. I find it rather easy but thats coming from someone who stays in less populated areas and passes through big cities only when drivng back and forth betweem USA and Mexico. I drive to Puerto Vallarta sometimes for a few days stay but that is an easy city to drive with just a straight line of road along the coast to get to everywhere i need.

Still not as easy as driving in USA where places like LA and NewYork are not in the mix. 
Like making left turns from the far right side of the road. I still get mixed up at times about where i have to do that and where i don’t have to do that. Narrower roads in Mexico also add to it not being as easy as in USA. 

Got a month and a half left in Colombia now and then 3 months in Ecuador before i head back to USA to clean up any messes laid in wait for me, then lube and smoothe the car out for the trip back to Mexico for winter.

Sure glad i missed the 50C degrees weather that moved in on parts of Mexico few weeks ago. Saw that on News channels in Colombia here. Up in the low to mid range Andes Mountians for me, during the Northern Summers. Feels great here with steady weather all the time around the equator.


----------



## JRinPV

I'm in PV and, apart from the busses, the streets were empty during the game and the whole town very quiet, except for the goal.


----------



## lbs_momma

Orfin said:


> I try always to drive and walk the streets like the other drivers cannot afford brake jobs, and that way i never test their ability to stop for my right-of-way. No guarantee that they can afford the brakes to stop even if they whole heartedly want to stop. I wait or speed up out of the way of oncoming traffic and never count on them stopping to accomodate my pace in life.


Such a good strategy! 

I cannot get over the number of people that assume you will stop at the stop sign as they are crossing the street with their kids or just looking at their phones while walking. Especially with so many people on their phones now (while they are driving), you really can't assume a car will stop or see you. This is what they should be teaching in schools  How to not get killed in traffic.


----------



## chicois8

lbs_momma said:


> Such a good strategy!
> 
> I cannot get over the number of people that assume you will stop at the stop sign as they are crossing the street with their kids or just looking at their phones while walking. Especially with so many people on their phones now (while they are driving), you really can't assume a car will stop or see you. This is what they should be teaching in schools  How to not get killed in traffic.



Could be a new Darwin Award Category, ""Killed while texting""
Survival of the fittest.........LOL


----------



## Bodega

We drove in from Texas yesterday, Laredo to Querétaro. It was a good trip, no major delays, but we experienced all the nuances mentioned in this thread and then a few more. Though I don’t understand the logic behind many of the hwy customs, I have learned to appreciate the frontier aspect of it all...the rolling stops, left turns from the right lane, the liberal interpretation of the speed limits, turn signals after the fact, etc. if I had to choose one as a personal peeve, it would be the rush to improve your position in line when traffic is about to be reduced to single lane only. There are those special drivers who will remain in the lane being closed until the last second, brushing the orange barrels and the frantic flag man, in an effort to merge two or three spots ahead, when traffic is going to be bumper to bumper anyway. They might exit the construction zone a few seconds earlier, but where is the profit?


----------



## perropedorro

lbs_momma said:


> Such a good strategy!
> 
> I cannot get over the number of people that assume you will stop at the stop sign as they are crossing the street with their kids or just looking at their phones while walking. Especially with so many people on their phones now (while they are driving), you really can't assume a car will stop or see you. This is what they should be teaching in schools  How to not get killed in traffic.


You're on the border, and there might be U.S. influences at work. My experience is that Tijuana traffic is less dangerous and chaotic when compared to that of other large Mexican cities. Less hostile to pedestrians too. There, and in Sonora, it's not uncommon for drivers to actually stop for people in a crosswalk.


----------



## ElPocho

perropedorro said:


> You're on the border, and there might be U.S. influences at work. My experience is that Tijuana traffic is less dangerous and chaotic when compared to that of other large Mexican cities. Less hostile to pedestrians too. There, and in Sonora, it's not uncommon for drivers to actually stop for people in a crosswalk.


So true.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali

In San Cristobal de las Casas cars stop for pedestrians most of the time, do not try that one hour away in Tuxtla..


----------



## Isla Verde

perropedorro said:


> You're on the border, and there might be U.S. influences at work. My experience is that Tijuana traffic is less dangerous and chaotic when compared to that of other large Mexican cities. Less hostile to pedestrians too. There, and in Sonora, it's not uncommon for drivers to actually stop for people in a crosswalk.


In my neighborhood in Mexico City, drivers often stop when there is a crosswalk and let me cross the street safely. Maybe it's due to my gray hair.


----------



## ElPocho

Isla Verde said:


> In my neighborhood in Mexico City, drivers often stop when there is a crosswalk and let me cross the street safely. Maybe it's due to my gray hair.


In Mexico you treat women and elders with respect. 



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## perropedorro

Isla Verde said:


> In my neighborhood in Mexico City, drivers often stop when there is a crosswalk and let me cross the street safely. Maybe it's due to my gray hair.


IDK, Isla, you look pretty spry; and grey hair, along with a bum knee that occasionally acts up, doesn't get me any respect. I've only seen traffic stop for people that are _old_, like 90+, blind, or missing a leg-- and maybe not even then.


----------



## Isla Verde

perropedorro said:


> IDK, Isla, you look pretty spry; and grey hair, along with a bum knee that occasionally acts up, doesn't get me any respect. I've only seen traffic stop for people that are _old_, like 90+, blind, or missing a leg-- and maybe not even then.


Thanks for the observation! Maybe drivers are more considerate of pedestrians in Mexico City than they are where you live.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Stopping traffic, Isla? Have you forgotten to get dressed again?


----------



## md7311

Here is my story. We drove from Wisconsin to Nayarit in September of 2014 with a brand new car. The trip was uneventful, no problems in the US or Mexico. Took us 5 days. In December of the same year we were headed into the next town and as we rounded a sharp curve were hit head-on by a large pickup truck that had crossed lanes. The driver got out and ran away, leaving a pregnant woman lying on the side of the road. There was a half empty bottle of tequila rolling around in the truck, so I assume that he was drunk.

Thankfully we were not severely injured, but the car was totaled. I had purchased Mexican insurance before we left the US. We spent many hours at the ministerio publico trying to get some resolution, but they would even let us see the car for more than a month. We finally got the plates and the TIP sticker from the wreck. I was hoping to get the TIP fee refunded, but since I could not take the car back to the border, we could not get a refund even after contacting the authorities in CDMX and sending them all of the details. In addtiton, I am not allowed to bring another car into Mexico (not that I would).

We do not know for sure that they ever caught the other driver, but he had left his wallet in the truck, so I hope that they did.

It took six months to get any resolution from the Mexican insurance company (GNP, buyer beware!), but we were finally paid although we still took a loss on the value. GNP did cover our medical expenses, but not without a fight.

Now, I do not drive at all in Mexico and probably never will again...


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Stopping traffic, Isla? Have you forgotten to get dressed again?


Very funny, RV. My memory isn't what it used to be, but it isn't that bad!


----------



## NCas

md7311 said:


> Thankfully we were not severely injured


Glad to hear that there were no sever injuries. I believe it is frequent when a driver knows he's at fault of a significant accident to run. I've heard stories of where a bus driver will drive too fast crash with passengers being hurt. Thanks for the heads up on GNP, I don't have them as insurance but they were pushing me into hiring them. 

I have AXA as insurance, but could not tell you how they respond as I've been fortunate as not to file a claim. A friend of mine recomended HDI as she was involved in an accident and said that they provided really support.


----------



## Ajijic Lady

Here's what a sage friend who has lived in Mexico far longer than most of us, told me about driving here.

There are two kinds of cars in Mexico. One that can only go over 60 miles per hour; and the other that can only go under 30 miles per hour.


----------



## md7311

Es verdad!


----------



## perropedorro

NCas said:


> Glad to hear that there were no sever injuries. I believe it is frequent when a driver knows he's at fault of a significant accident to run. I've heard stories of where a bus driver will drive too fast crash with passengers being hurt.


I've seen a quite a few city buses with a psycho at the wheel, both in traffic and as a passenger. They want your lane, they just start moving into it with no signal, so your choice is to stop or crash. Recently, as a passenger, I witnessed a GDL chauffeur in a particularly nasty mood, perhaps drinking, who took offense at a bicyclist. He paced along side for a couple of blocks, repeatedly jerked the bus close, almost hitting him, screaming through the open door _"¡No me cuesta nada arrollar otro perro callerero!" _ Quite worrisome.


----------



## HolyMole

md7311 said:


> Here is my story. We drove from Wisconsin to Nayarit in September of 2014 with a brand new car. The trip was uneventful, no problems in the US or Mexico. Took us 5 days. In December of the same year we were headed into the next town and as we rounded a sharp curve were hit head-on by a large pickup truck that had crossed lanes. The driver got out and ran away, leaving a pregnant woman lying on the side of the road. There was a half empty bottle of tequila rolling around in the truck, so I assume that he was drunk.
> 
> Thankfully we were not severely injured, but the car was totaled. I had purchased Mexican insurance before we left the US. We spent many hours at the ministerio publico trying to get some resolution, but they would even let us see the car for more than a month. We finally got the plates and the TIP sticker from the wreck. I was hoping to get the TIP fee refunded, but since I could not take the car back to the border, we could not get a refund even after contacting the authorities in CDMX and sending them all of the details. In addtiton, I am not allowed to bring another car into Mexico (not that I would).
> 
> We do not know for sure that they ever caught the other driver, but he had left his wallet in the truck, so I hope that they did.
> 
> It took six months to get any resolution from the Mexican insurance company (GNP, buyer beware!), but we were finally paid although we still took a loss on the value. GNP did cover our medical expenses, but not without a fight.
> 
> Now, I do not drive at all in Mexico and probably never will again...


Somewhere in the archives, there's at least one post from me describing our experience similar to yours, except that our vehicle was stolen in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero in 2007, and found a couple of days later, totally demolished beyond repair.. We were insured with Qualitas. It took about 5 months to finally get a settlement for the write-off value of our car...less than we thought was fair, but that's insurance companies for you. It took much longer...maybe 18 months.....to finally get an official cancellation of our original Temporary Import Permit from Mexican Customs in Mexico City. During that 18 month wait, we attempted to enter Mexico with a replacement vehicle, but I was denied entry because Aduana's computer showed i still had a vehicle in Mexico! Fortunately, that replacement vehicle was also registered in my wife's name, so we were allowed to enter, under her name as the vehicle owner. (I simply notified our Mexican insurer to change the name on the policy from mine, to hers).
Thankfully, once I received the official TIP cancellation, I then had no further problems bringing a vehicle into Mexico.


----------



## citlali

yes buses want your lane.. I was stopped at a crossing when a bus using the left lane crossed in front of me.. I saw it was going to hit me, hinked and hinked, he did not stop then hit my car and still did not stop aI kept hinking, but never mind he continued and took off the front of my car. and went on A police car happened to go by I stopped them and they stopped the bus. The driver dsaid he did not want to stop because that would have blcoked the traffic.. That bus company was insurred with Qualitat.. I am not impressed with those guys,.. I have seen them in court in a prvious accident where they were doing everything they could not to pay.. and then this time the traffic cops were upset with the agent and told me and the bus driver if the agent from Ualitat does not show up in one hour we are putting everyone in teh corral.. Apparently this guy was known for his delaying methods..turned out he was in Palenque so anothe agent showed up .. but from what I have seen in accident , I sure will not ever buy anything from these guys.

Axxa was good and sent an adjuster who was very professional.


----------



## chicois8

Well It finally happened, after driving over 300,000 miles in Mexico since I was 15 years old ( I'm 71 now ), 5 road trips from San Francisco to Guatemala and 4 road trips covering every Mexican state I received my first parking ticket today. I parked facing the wrong way on a street and I was entirely in the wrong. 
I exited the restaurant and on my windshield was the ticket so I set out to find where to pay it, a municipal building had the office I was looking for and I handed the ticket to an older lady who just shook her head. 
Now if this had happened in my home town of San Francisco CA the fine for this offense would be $69 USD so after a machine spit out the receipt the lady looked up at me and said 41 pesos please.......


----------



## perropedorro

chicois8 said:


> Well It finally happened, after driving over 300,000 miles in Mexico since I was 15 years old ( I'm 71 now ), 5 road trips from San Francisco to Guatemala and 4 road trips covering every Mexican state I received my first parking ticket today. .


Wow, chico, my first one in Mexico happened to me last month, although neither my chronological nor driving experience is as extensive as yours. I got popped in Tequila (not what you might be thinking) for an expired parking meter. Immediately went to City Hall, 3 blocks away, to pay the 90 peso ticket, but you get a 50% discount by paying within 10 days-- Such a deal! Compare that to L.A. where tickets are about $75 and _doubled_ if you _don't_ pay within 15. I'm much more familiar with the infernal _foto-infracciones_ on the periférico in Guadalajara.


----------



## chicois8

What I hate in this foto ticketing era is now when crossing the Golden Gate Bridge they have eliminated the toll takers and as you drive through a series of cameras takes pictures of the front, rear and driver of the vehicle, then in 5 to 8 days you receive a bill ( $7.00 ) for the crossing which you can write a check or by credit card online...My problem was I received the bill, paid online and I was emailed a confirmation but then 2 weeks later I got a letter stating I was late sending in my payment and it had risen to $35.00 and if I did not pay within 2 more weeks it would go up to $70. I was able to call a representative and straighten it all out. 
The problem I see that could happen is someone is on vacation for a month or 2, crosses the bridge, the bill is sent to your home and by the time you get home it has doubled, tripled and now there is a warrant out for your arrest......


----------



## NCas

chicois8 said:


> Now if this had happened in my home town of San Francisco CA the fine for this offense would be $69 USD so after a machine spit out the receipt the lady looked up at me and said 41 pesos please.......


Don't forget about the crazy expensive tickets for not turning your wheels when parked on a hill. If I'd see a tourist park his rental on a hill I would always point out that if they didn't turn their wheels they get a ticket. I don't think the city does enough inform the tourist. Probably enjoying too much of that extra revenue.


----------



## chicois8

NCas said:


> Don't forget about the crazy expensive tickets for not turning your wheels when parked on a hill. If I'd see a tourist park his rental on a hill I would always point out that if they didn't turn their wheels they get a ticket. I don't think the city does enough inform the tourist. Probably enjoying too much of that extra revenue.




well it is in the DMV handbook and every drivers test I've ever taken...The ones I like are : ""Fines are doubled in work zones"" or ""Parking illegally in a Handicapped space $845.00


----------



## ElPocho

chicois8 said:


> What I hate in this foto ticketing era is now when crossing the Golden Gate Bridge they have eliminated the toll takers and as you drive through a series of cameras takes pictures of the front, rear and driver of the vehicle, then in 5 to 8 days you receive a bill ( $7.00 ) for the crossing which you can write a check or by credit card online...My problem was I received the bill, paid online and I was emailed a confirmation but then 2 weeks later I got a letter stating I was late sending in my payment and it had risen to $35.00 and if I did not pay within 2 more weeks it would go up to $70. I was able to call a representative and straighten it all out.
> The problem I see that could happen is someone is on vacation for a month or 2, crosses the bridge, the bill is sent to your home and by the time you get home it has doubled, tripled and now there is a warrant out for your arrest......


Anyone who lives and drives in the Bay area and doesn't have FasTrack.... 
Aside from the bridges they are putting in toll Lanes and to use the HOV Lanes you need FasTrack.


Then you have Golden Gate Transit Authority. Its not a problem for the authority, they collect more money the more mistakes they make.

There is an expression "Only in Marin"

Because of Marin BART ended up with custom trains - they were selected to be able to fit on the Golden Gate, of course Marin changed their mind on having Bart run on the bridge.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho

NCas said:


> Don't forget about the crazy expensive tickets for not turning your wheels when parked on a hill. If I'd see a tourist park his rental on a hill I would always point out that if they didn't turn their wheels they get a ticket. I don't think the city does enough inform the tourist. Probably enjoying too much of that extra revenue.


I got a ticket once.
Always remembered to turn my wheels after that. I was pissed, but it's there in every DMV handbook.

Speaking of DMV, who doesn't hate them....

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraGreen

ElPocho said:


> I got a ticket once.
> Always remembered to turn my wheels after that. I was pissed, but it's there in every DMV handbook.
> 
> Speaking of DMV, who doesn't hate them....
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I had one positive experience with the California DMV. 10 years after I left California, I had a Colorado drivers license. It was stolen here in Mexico just before I made a trip to the US, to California specifically. I was planning to rent a car so I needed a license. So I went into the DMV. With less than an hour of waiting, they pulled up my old records, and issued me a new license. I gave them the address of a friend in California. That license just expired. Now I only have Mexican driving licenses, one for cars and one for motorcycles.


----------



## HolyMole

NCas said:


> Don't forget about the crazy expensive tickets for not turning your wheels when parked on a hill. If I'd see a tourist park his rental on a hill I would always point out that if they didn't turn their wheels they get a ticket. I don't think the city does enough inform the tourist. Probably enjoying too much of that extra revenue.


If I've told this story before, stop me...
We lived in Montreal, Quebec during Expo 67 (still the greatest World's Fair ever held). In those days, Quebec vehicles did not have a front license plate, so they issued a commemorative front plate ("tag" for you Americans) that read "EXPO 67". That summer, we drove to Boston, where I carelessly parked downtown in a no-parking zone. The ticket listed our license number as EXPO 67. That's one ticket I never bothered to pay. I've always wondered if the Boston police ever contacted Quebec Motor Vehicles to track down that scofflaw with license number EXPO 67?


----------



## chicois8

His Holiness writes: "("tag" for you Americans) ""
Mexico, The United States and Canada are all part of North America, so we are all Americans, and that includes Central and South America...

By the way we do know what a plate is, a tag is a small sticker that is attached to your rear license plate and states the month and year your registration is to be renewed......
Tag is also a child's game-------as in TAG your it.......


----------



## Tye 1on

chicois8 said:


> His Holiness writes: "("tag" for you Americans) ""
> Mexico, The United States and Canada are all part of North America, so we are all Americans, and that includes Central and South America...
> 
> By the way we do know what a plate is, a tag is a small sticker that is attached to your rear license plate and states the month and year your registration is to be renewed......
> Tag is also a child's game-------as in TAG your it.......


I might be a hick but i've also heard plates called tags....as in 'hey did you see that truck with the Wyoming tags just take off?'


----------



## HolyMole

chicois8 said:


> His Holiness writes: "("tag" for you Americans) ""
> Mexico, The United States and Canada are all part of North America, so we are all Americans, and that includes Central and South America...
> 
> By the way we do know what a plate is, a tag is a small sticker that is attached to your rear license plate and states the month and year your registration is to be renewed......
> Tag is also a child's game-------as in TAG your it.......


Most Americans I've met use "tag" to describe a license "plate". Perhaps not in your neck of the woods.
As for your silly (IMHO) "......so we are all Americans, and that includes Central and South America" argument: while you are undoubtedly geographically correct, it is universal usage that counts, not geography.
Imagine this scenario: A Canadian, a fellow from the USA, a Mexican, a Costa Rican, and a Brazilian are all in a police line-up. The detective says "Will the American step forward?".....and you would expect everyone to step forward? That kind of smart alec response might earn you a slap upside the head. No, the only one to step forward would be the fellow from the USA.....i.e. "the American".....and none of the others would dare to insist that they are also American.
I'll go even further: I doubt any self-respecting, patriotic Canadian, Mexican, Costa Rican or Brazilian would ever refer to themself as "an American".


----------



## chicois8

Well it happened to me,1975 Isla Mujeres, sitting around a campfire with a group from Texas, Peru, and a Mexican, the girls from Austin did make a remark about being American and the guys from Peru and Mexico at almost the same time declared they were Americans also...After a little disconcion on the subject we all agreed we were citizens of the world.

As far as your analogy, I have never been in a police lineup, what's it like?


----------



## Tye 1on

chicois8 said:


> Well it happened to me,1975 Isla Mujeres, sitting around a campfire with a group from Texas, Peru, and a Mexican, the girls from Austin did make a remark about being American and the guys from Peru and Mexico at almost the same time declared they were Americans also...After a little disconcion on the subject we all agreed we were citizens of the world.
> 
> As far as your analogy, I have never been in a police lineup, what's it like?


Wow, Isla 43 years ago! My first trip was 23 years ago and it's changed a fair bit since then, but 1975! Was the north beach even sandy yet? :hippie:


----------



## ElPocho

chicois8 said:


> Well it happened to me,1975 Isla Mujeres, sitting around a campfire with a group from Texas, Peru, and a Mexican, the girls from Austin did make a remark about being American and the guys from Peru and Mexico at almost the same time declared they were Americans also...After a little disconcion on the subject we all agreed we were citizens of the world.
> 
> As far as your analogy, I have never been in a police lineup, what's it like?


It's happened to all of us.
It's time to let go. 

A lot has happened since 1975, maybe it's time to let go.

Besides one could of argued that the only Americans are speaking Nahuatl, Mayan or other Native American. 





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8

Tye 1on said:


> Wow, Isla 43 years ago! My first trip was 23 years ago and it's changed a fair bit since then, but 1975! Was the north beach even sandy yet? :hippie:


You could snorkel on NB and pick conch off the sandy bottom...


----------



## Tye 1on

chicois8 said:


> You could snorkel on NB and pick conch off the sandy bottom...


Wow! I bet the snorkeling at El Faro lighthouse was amazing then as well with so little visitation. 

Oh well, it's still a great place! Looking forward to returning to there/Merida/Progreso in November.

I live in a resort area as well, near Yellowstone/Grand Teton, which has also changed a lot. While some of the old-timers moan about it, I'm often reminded that people who arrive now will look back in twenty years....and today will be their 'good old days'...


----------



## HolyMole

chicois8 said:


> Well it happened to me,1975 Isla Mujeres, sitting around a campfire with a group from Texas, Peru, and a Mexican, the girls from Austin did make a remark about being American and the guys from Peru and Mexico at almost the same time declared they were Americans also...After a little disconcion on the subject we all agreed we were citizens of the world.
> 
> As far as your analogy, I have never been in a police lineup, what's it like?


It was a piece of cake. I was the Canadian in the line-up, and when they asked the American to step forward, both the guy from Boston and I did so. When I tried to explain that we were all Americans, they let me go 'cuz they thought I was an idiot.


----------



## chicois8

Appears they were correct .......Eh!


----------



## ojosazules11

HolyMole said:


> ...
> I'll go even further: I doubt any self-respectivo, patriotic Canadian, Mexican, Costa Rican or Brazilian would ever refer to themself as "an American".


Actually I have heard many self-respecting, patriotic Mexicans, Costa Ricans, Guatemalans, Salvadorans, Chileans, Colombians, Argentineans, etc. refer to themselves as “americanos/as”. Not “an American”, just “american” as in we all are from the Americas. Believe me, among many Latin Americans this is a point of pride. And if they name their kids “América” or “Américo” they are not doing it in honour of gringolandia.


----------



## perropedorro

ojosazules11 said:


> Actually I have heard many self-respecting, patriotic Mexicans, Costa Ricans, Guatemalans, Salvadorans, Chileans, Colombians, Argentineans, etc. refer to themselves as “americanos/as”. Not “an American”, just “american” as in we all are from the Americas. Believe me, among many Latin Americans this is a point of pride. And if they name their kids “América” or “Américo” they are not doing it in honour of gringolandia.


It depends on who you're dealing with. If you're talking to a ******* with a Confederate flag hanging behind the gun rack in his pick-up, and he says he's from _'Merika!_, there's not much doubt where he's from, or that he's DGAF that the word has been usurped for exclusive use by the United States and rightfully belongs to two continents. But the definition of America=United States is often used elsewhere. Mexicans will sometimes ask if I'm an _americano_, to which I reply "Sí, igual que Ud." Sure, I know what they meant, but didn't want them to think I'm as provincially ignorant as some. OTOH, it's also used in other regions of the world. When a Chinese says he's going to visit or emigrate to America, he's probably not referring to Bolivia. It is what it is.


----------



## HolyMole

perropedorro said:


> It depends on who you're dealing with. If you're talking to a ******* with a Confederate flag hanging behind the gun rack in his pick-up, and he says he's from _'Merika!_, there's not much doubt where he's from, or that he's DGAF that the word has been usurped for exclusive use by the United States and rightfully belongs to two continents. But the definition of America=United States is often used elsewhere. Mexicans will sometimes ask if I'm an _americano_, to which I reply "Sí, igual que Ud." Sure, I know what they meant, but didn't want them to think I'm as provincially ignorant as some. OTOH, it's also used in other regions of the world. When a Chinese says he's going to visit or emigrate to America, he's probably not referring to Bolivia. It is what it is.


The prosecution rests. Next time you find yourself in the rest of the world, and a local refers to "America" or "Americans" and it is clear from the gist of the conversation that they are referring to the United States, or to people from the United States, be sure to let them know how provincially ignorant they are.


----------



## perropedorro

HolyMole said:


> The prosecution rests. Next time you find yourself in the rest of the world, and a local refers to "America" or "Americans" and it is clear from the gist of the conversation that they are referring to the United States, or to people from the United States, be sure to let them know how provincially ignorant they are.


 Yes, Holy, as I pointed out in my preamble--_It depends on who you're dealing with._ I'm pretty sure Mexicans know that they're Americans, and are just being obsequious, which I detest, or they're simply attempting to idiomatically translate to someone they think is a provincially ignorant ******--which I strive not to be-- I wanna be an _exceptional_ ******. In Asia or Africa, that's the usage of America/American, not provincial or racist, but rather _it is what it is_. It might not be brought up in brief conversation, but maybe later in the form of a tip: oh BTW, Argentinians/Brazilians/Mexicans are Americans too, so don't be surprised. Alternatively, one might refer them to _"America"_, by Los Tigres del Norte.


----------



## AlanMexicali

I have never, ever heard any Mexican refer to themselves as an Americano/a but always mean a person from the US when using the title Americano/a in my 40 years of being surrounded by Mexicans.

Estados Unidos de Mexico = Mexicans

Estados Unidos de America = Americanos

Simply put they are Mexicans not Americanos.


----------



## perropedorro

AlanMexicali said:


> I have never, ever heard any Mexican refer to themselves as an Americano/a but always mean a person from the US when using the title Americano/a in my 40 years of being surrounded by Mexicans.
> 
> Estados Unidos de Mexico = Mexicans
> 
> Estados Unidos de America = Americanos
> 
> Simply put they are Mexicans not Americanos.


You're correct, but I wouldn't push it. I've heard more than one INM official admonish a citizen of the U.S. for putting _Americano_ on a FMM, or worse, on a Residente application. Like I said, it's dependent on who you're dealing with.


----------



## ElPocho

AlanMexicali said:


> I have never, ever heard any Mexican refer to themselves as an Americano/a but always mean a person from the US when using the title Americano/a in my 40 years of being surrounded by Mexicans.
> 
> Estados Unidos de Mexico = Mexicans
> 
> Estados Unidos de America = Americanos
> 
> Simply put they are Mexicans not Americanos.


You kind of beat me to this but not completely


For stuck up Mexicans ( I am Mexican too)
The official nomenclature is Estadounidense (Unitedstatian).
The same self righteous people that forget that the official name of the country is also Estados Unidos Mexicanos. So a Mexican would be a estadounidense mexicano. 

Usually people picking a fight or taking a holler than thou attitude.

Ask them what is s Mexican, i mean where does the word come from.

Technically they are not Mexichas, that was a people who spoke Nahuatl. Most Mexicans are mestizos, not native American. The irony is that they treat indigenous people like trash. 

A whole culture stole the name of a people that was conquered and raped. 

Or think that the name was given to the region by the conquistadors and the Spanish crown, who where also quite ignorant. The considered everyone to be Mechica, and didn't get the the name right.
And it's actually misspelled now because it was originally spelled Mejico.

So next time somebody gives you grief about your ignorance, just smile and ponder about the irony.

What is in a name?




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanMexicali

perropedorro said:


> AlanMexicali said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never, ever heard any Mexican refer to themselves as an Americano/a but always mean a person from the US when using the title Americano/a in my 40 years of being surrounded by Mexicans.
> 
> Estados Unidos de Mexico = Mexicans
> 
> Estados Unidos de America = Americanos
> 
> Simply put they are Mexicans not Americanos.
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct, but I wouldn't push it. I've heard more than one INM official admonish a citizen of the U.S. for putting _Americano_ on a FMM, or worse, on a Residente application. Like I said, it's dependent on who you're dealing with.
Click to expand...

 I pondered many years ago what to put in the box of an INM form for Nacionalidad and decided USA was correct. They never said this was not correct so far.


----------



## citlali

Actualy the Spaniards were not so ignorant in San Cristobal de las Casas, when they founded the town they surrounded the Spanish center with barrios. Each barrio was populated by different and distinct groups of indigenous . The Mexicas and Tlaxcalan indigenous were settled in the barrio they now call Mexicanos for the Mexicas and Tlaxcala , San Diego was were the Zapotecs moved to .. Cuxitali was for the Cuxitali indians.. El Cerrilo was mostly populated by converted Chamulans and so on.. Each barrio also was tought a specialty..Cuxtitali was the place where they killed and raised pigs, el Cerrillo where the iron workers worked and lived, San Ramon the place for ceramics and bricks and so on...The Spaniards had to be aware of all the different ethnic groups but they obviously had their favorite , like the Nahual speaking groups that could be more trusted than the feuding locals. It is interesting to know that most towns have 3 names, the Maya name which usually only locals know, the Nahual name and the Spanish name, usually a Saint..Considering that all these tribes and their customs were new to the Spaniards, they did a pretty samrt job at integrating everyone.. better than some of the modern countries have done...


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> I pondered many years ago what to put in the box of an INM form for Nacionalidad and decided USA was correct. They never said this was not correct so far.


I always used "EEUU". Spanish for USA. Nobody ever complained.


----------



## ElPocho

AlanMexicali said:


> I pondered many years ago what to put in the box of an INM form for Nacionalidad and decided USA was correct. They never said this was not correct so far.


Yep, pretend you don't know Spanish and they can't bait you.

It's all a game, you win with that play.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho

TundraGreen said:


> I always used "EEUU". Spanish for USA. Nobody ever complained.


I don't even got that far, id play like i don't speak Spanish.
Like Alan does.
Some how the Mexican version of EEUU Is wrong, estado doesn't have two E's. Neither did Unidos.


If I'm speaking Spanish and they ask me where i was born i say
"Del otro lado" (the other side) with a norteño accent. Or lll day Gringotitlán or something funny.
I avoid saying American.

If they ask me what I am, i say Fifty fifty, pocho. Stuck in the middle and proud of it.





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lbs_momma

HolyMole said:


> It was a piece of cake. I was the Canadian in the line-up, and when they asked the American to step forward, both the guy from Boston and I did so. When I tried to explain that we were all Americans, they let me go 'cuz they thought I was an idiot.


What an idiot  Sounds like you got off lucky. 

My husband had a similar experience, but not so lucky. They asked him at the border if he was an American (quote unquote) and he answered yes. To which they quickly turned against him claiming he was a US citizen. After plenty of coercion, manipulation, berating and jail, he was deported and banned for life (misrepresentation and verbal claim to citizenship).

Not to be a downer - I'm just happy you got away with it! And we all know who the idiots really are.


----------



## ElPocho

citlali said:


> Actualy the Spaniards were not so ignorant in San Cristobal de las Casas, when they founded the town they surrounded the Spanish center with barrios. Each barrio was populated by different and distinct groups of indigenous . The Mexicas and Tlaxcalan indigenous were settled in the barrio they now call Mexicanos for the Mexicas and Tlaxcala , San Diego was were the Zapotecs moved to .. Cuxitali was for the Cuxitali indians.. El Cerrilo was mostly populated by converted Chamulans and so on.. Each barrio also was tought a specialty..Cuxtitali was the place where they killed and raised pigs, el Cerrillo where the iron workers worked and lived, San Ramon the place for ceramics and bricks and so on...The Spaniards had to be aware of all the different ethnic groups but they obviously had their favorite , like the Nahual speaking groups that could be more trusted than the feuding locals. It is interesting to know that most towns have 3 names, the Maya name which usually only locals know, the Nahual name and the Spanish name, usually a Saint..Considering that all these tribes and their customs were new to the Spaniards, they did a pretty samrt job at integrating everyone.. better than some of the modern countries have done...


As always citali, an excellent and informative post. 
One could argue that the missionaries brought literate Spaniards. 


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraGreen

ElPocho said:


> I don't even got that far, id play like i don't speak Spanish.
> Like Alan does.
> Some how the Mexican version of EEUU Is wrong, estado doesn't have two E's. Neither did Unidos.
> 
> 
> If I'm speaking Spanish and they ask me where i was born i say
> "Del otro lado" (the other side) with a norteño accent. Or lll day Gringotitlán or something funny.
> I avoid saying American.
> 
> If they ask me what I am, i say Fifty fifty, pocho. Stuck in the middle and proud of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Agreed, EEUU is not actually the short version, it should be EU in Spanish. But the European Union is EU in English and UE in Spanish, so to avoid confusion with that I continue to use the EEUU version.

Also, it seems to me that joking around with border officials of either stripe is a risky activity.


----------



## Isla Verde

ElPocho said:


> Some how the Mexican version of EEUU Is wrong, estado doesn't have two E's. Neither did Unidos.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Though it doesn't appear in the dictionary of the Real Academia, EEUU is commonly accepted as an abbreviation of Estados Unidos. I believe that the doubling of the "E" and "U" are meant to indicate the concept of plural.

Here's a more definitive response to your comment: https://www.quora.com/Acronyms-What-does-EEUU-stand-for


----------



## HolyMole

lbs_momma said:


> What an idiot  Sounds like you got off lucky.
> 
> My husband had a similar experience, but not so lucky. They asked him at the border if he was an American (quote unquote) and he answered yes. To which they quickly turned against him claiming he was a US citizen. After plenty of coercion, manipulation, berating and jail, he was deported and banned for life (misrepresentation and verbal claim to citizenship).
> 
> Not to be a downer - I'm just happy you got away with it! And we all know who the idiots really are.


I kinda like playing the rascal, but momma, I was joking! Never been in a police line-up. My scenario was just my attempt to show the total silliness of this "we're all Americans" nonsense.


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> Though it doesn't appear in the dictionary of the Real Academia, EEUU is commonly accepted as an abbreviation of Estados Unidos. I believe that the doubling of the "E" and "U" are meant to indicate the concept of plural.
> 
> Here's a more definitive response to your comment: https://www.quora.com/Acronyms-What-does-EEUU-stand-for


You beat me to it. EEUU is used throughout the Spanish-speaking world. In fact right now my iPhone keyboard is set to Spanish, and when I entered EEUU the icon of the flag of the USA popped up. Given the Spanish convention of doubling the letters in an abbreviation to indicate the words are plural, the acronym EU would indicate “Estado Unido”.


----------



## ElPocho

TundraGreen said:


> Also, it seems to me that joking around with border officials of either stripe is a risky activity.


Couldn't agree more.




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickS

I do a lot of driving both in the US and Mexico. While I don't mind at all driving in Mexico, I don't think the experience is nearly as good as in the US. Not nearly. For one thing if one wants to actually arrive to their destination in Mexico in their lifetime, they will need to drive the cuotas. And they have become alarmingly expensive. Mostly the US freeways are free and, to my estimation, much better. I can drive coast to coast without paying a toll. 

And off the cuotas/freeways the comparison is not even close. In the US I often ride non-freeways as I think they are more 'personal'. A little longer in time but not nearly as monotonous. In Mexico, I dread going from point A to point B using the libre roads unless I am actually wanting to see the countryside in that area or going somewhere note served by cuota. 

As far as drivers... I guess each nation has it 'spots' to avoid (Boston comes to mind) but generally I don't see much difference between the two. There are idiots enough in each place but I seem to get along fine in either place. YMMV


----------



## chicois8

RickS writes: " And they have become alarmingly expensive.""
I don't know about that Rick, when I started driving the Nogales to Guayabitos route in 2007 the tolls for the 1520 KM drive was about $100 USD, then the peso went close to 22 the tolls were just over $60 USD, last week I drove it and the tolls were $69 USD + there are some new toll bypass sections so to me I do not find it ""alarmingly expensive...
I wonder what some of the New Jersey or Pennsylvania Turnpikes cost per mile.........


----------



## RickS

I don't know as I don't intend to drive in New Jersey nor Pennsylvania. I agree that the bottom line US dollars for tolls are still OK, but that doesn't do much for Mexican Nationals who drive them. 

And of course now that AMLO is President the peso will gain in strength and all will be well in Mexico ;>)


----------



## [email protected]

Good overview . . . I enjoyed the unique characteristics as related to each barrio in San Cristobal de Las Casas. Question, Barrio de Guadalupe . . . what is its ethnic distinction? 



citlali said:


> Actualy the Spaniards were not so ignorant in San Cristobal de las Casas, when they founded the town they surrounded the Spanish center with barrios. Each barrio was populated by different and distinct groups of indigenous . The Mexicas and Tlaxcalan indigenous were settled in the barrio they now call Mexicanos for the Mexicas and Tlaxcala , San Diego was were the Zapotecs moved to .. Cuxitali was for the Cuxitali indians.. El Cerrilo was mostly populated by converted Chamulans and so on.. Each barrio also was tought a specialty..Cuxtitali was the place where they killed and raised pigs, el Cerrillo where the iron workers worked and lived, San Ramon the place for ceramics and bricks and so on...The Spaniards had to be aware of all the different ethnic groups but they obviously had their favorite , like the Nahual speaking groups that could be more trusted than the feuding locals. It is interesting to know that most towns have 3 names, the Maya name which usually only locals know, the Nahual name and the Spanish name, usually a Saint..Considering that all these tribes and their customs were new to the Spaniards, they did a pretty samrt job at integrating everyone.. better than some of the modern countries have done...


----------

